# Vendors at Longwood Gardens ???



## tocarmar (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a list or know of what Vendors will be at Longwood Gardens International Show and Sale March 27 - 29th???

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't seen a list but I know Piping Rock will be there.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 17, 2009)

You want vendors! Well here are the vendors! 

5 Senses, PA
Andy's Orchids, CA 
Celebrate Orchids, VA
Create-A-Scene, PA
Ecuagenera, Ecuador
Fishing Creek Orchids, PA
H & R, HI
J & L Orchids, CT
Just Pat Orchids, PA
Kelley's Korner, ME
Krull-Smith, FL
Lois Duffin Orchids, PA
Oak Hill Gardens, IL 
OrchidPhile, CT 
Parkside Orchids, PA
Piping Rock Orchids, NY
Plantio La Orchidea, FL
Seagrove Orchids, NC 
Stony Brook Orchids, NJ
Waldor Orchids, NJ 
Woodland Orchids, NC 
Woodstream Orchids, MD


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG!!!! 

Thanks Eric.


----------



## P-chan (Feb 18, 2009)

We were hoping to go- I don't know if we'll be able to. (health issues) That list of vendors makes it even more tempting!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2009)

oke: I hope someone here goes and takes lots of pictures. OMG, what a vendor list. :drool:


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 18, 2009)

Eric,
Thanks for the list!! I am going to try to go, trying to talk my other 1/2 into going for the weekend!! She has to get it off from work. 

Tom


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok, who's going and when? I'm not sure if I can yet - was hoping for Friday off, but might be working through the weekend. . . . I'll be pulling out all the stops to get some time off tho! I could use an orchid fix, what with both my recent paph buds aborting!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday getting there between 10 - 11.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be there Friday before 11.
use this link: http://sepos.org/longwoodshow/showinfo.html


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

I, hopefully, will be meeting with Clark!


----------

